#   >   0503128
,    ,        2009.      2010.    2010.,    0503128   6 ( )   ,       ?   30204    2009.,             ,    7 (  )      ?

----------

, !    :Frown:

----------

,    .     2009      .6 .0503128   ( 50211221).    (.8)    ,      40101221 -  30204730.    .10    ,      2010 .   .12 -    . :Redface:

----------

> 2009      .6 .0503128


     ,        :Wink:  
    - "   2010."

----------

.
           .
        ...

                                .

----------

> .
>            .
>         ...
> 
>                                 .


    -    ,   , ..    2010,    20.01.10,     - 1 502 *2*1,    0503128   6     1 502 *1*1.

----------


## _

?   213  ,      .-.

----------

, , !     ,       .        .

----------

> -    ,   , ..    2010,    20.01.10


                         ?

----------

> ?


 ,   ,       3 .        ,    , .. 31 .
,    ,     ,  ? 
 , ,         -        ,      - 030200?

----------

,    .

----------


## nns0007

!      .128:    ,     .8 .1   . .208, 302,303,304.03  . 206?   :Dezl:

----------


## 575

> ,   ,       3 . 
>  , ,         -        ,      - 030200?


 .

----------


## Linda2010

> !      .128:    ,     .8 .1   . .208, 302,303,304.03  . 206?


  . 
  /  (   020600560)               030200830 (      ).
   .   ,        (.0503128  0503138),       .
:         10 . 0503128 ( ,         01.01.2010    . 260     (020600000))  ,         -.  ,  . 8  .10  λ (     .  9  .0503127)
 -  ,    /.
  -   -      ,                  - ,      ,      ,   ,    
..  :           ,   ,    
-,      ,         28  2010., ,    2009. .
   :   (    .):       :  -, 15           2009. ,      - -   .

    2010 .        .

----------


## _

213    ?  ?

----------

> 213    ?  ?


128         127 ...  127            ,        :Big Grin: 
         ...

----------


## _

213       ?

----------

> ,   ,       3 .        ,    , .. 31 .


       ,         ...        ...      ...
    ...   ...




> ,    ,     ,  ? 
>  , ,         -        ,      - 030200?


    31.12.2009                   (       )

----------


## Sonja0029

> ,    .


/     129- -   ,               1      . ,       2010..        (12.09),    ,        2009 .     .        ,        .,       .            2010 .     ,           . ,     ,      ,   ,      ,            0  .

----------


## Sonja0029

128 .,  ,     .     .         .   ,   .     208     ,         2009 .      208 ,         .      ,     .

----------

> /     129- -   ,               1      . ,       2010..        (12.09),    ,        2009 .     .


       ,           ,    129-      148



> ,          ,     ,       .


         129-



> 12.   ** 
> 1.           **  ** ,         ,   .
> 2.   :
> *    ;*


          31.12.2009   11.01.2010     ?
      ,      ?
              148



> 4.  ,     ,    :
> ...
>  ,           ,         " " ** ;


             ?

----------

> 31.12.2009   11.01.2010     ?
>       ,      ?
>               148
> 
> 
>              ?


 ,       .      ,   1  . -   .           .             .          ,     .           ,     ,     .             ,     .  ,       ,              .                        47  49,   .  ,              ,          (    ).

----------

> ,     ,     .             ,     .  ,       ,              .


   ...    ? 
       31.12.2009.
          ?
         31.12.2009          ?
   ?

----------


## VseSama

!     .
  2009    .   ,        . ..  304.05  ,  206  ,     302-.         ,..   304.05.        . . ,    "" .        "".    ?
 ,       ( )   .   , ,   206    ,       .    ,..      304.05.
 ,    ,  ,     .206           .302     .   ?   ?

----------


## marina-gdj

> 47  49,   .  ,


   ,       ,                    (  2007 .       ),           . 0503168.  ,  ""      01.01.2007  01.01.2008.    ,       ,    30.12.2009,   1        ,    01.01.2010. ,    ,       .
    ,  129-   ,         .    ,     .

----------


## _

221,222,223,225   220   ?

----------


## VseSama

,       ,   .127.

----------

> ...    ? 
>        31.12.2009.
>           ?
>          31.12.2009          ?
>    ?


 ,      .   ,   ,

----------


## 514

.128?
 .6 "   "    .127.
     :   (.127)      ( )       ( ).          .8 "  ".
    .11 "    "    ,   .12 "    "  :   ,     ,   ,     ,   .169_D  169_K     .
 :Smilie:

----------

> .128?
>  .6 "   "    .127.
>      :   (.127)      ( )       ( ).          .8 "  ".
>     .11 "    "    ,   .12 "    "  :   ,     ,   ,     ,   .169_D  169_K     .


   ""   ?     169 ,   128  ...     ?

----------


## Plesen~

"" ( 130) ,    "" ( ,224)..       0503128

----------


## Plesen~

.64.4 128
130300000 "    " (   ),

----------


## Plesen~

> **       .8 "  ".


  ?    300 .,  90 .,  ,

----------

128   ,   ...????!!!!

----------


## misne

Plesen~ ,     .128  -                         ?

----------


## Plesen~

> Plesen~ ,     .128  -                         ?


"  "  ? :Smilie:           ""

     (  )  ,     (   )

      0503128     :Smilie:

----------


## ~

. - /   , ,  ,        -.. -  ,  ? :Smilie:

----------

, ,,  ,    ?

----------


## misne

> "  "  ?          ""
> 
>      (  )  ,     (   )
> 
>       0503128


  :Smilie:

----------

30 000 .     30 000 .   /    10 000 .       30 000 . = 20 000 .    10 000 . .    ,    10 000 .       ?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------

> ,


      ?        :Frown:  
     ,      .          /?

----------


## Plesen~

-  .    
-  %

----------

?

----------

> -  .    
> -  %


Plesen~,      140101213  130201730   30 000 .      150113213  150211213    .
  /      130302830  130203730 10 000 .    ,        ,    ?

     30 000.?

----------

,        20000 .,  10000 . 
          .  ?      ,   ,    ,   ,  ...

----------


## Marusya_G

,      ,       ,  ,    /  .

----------


## Plesen~

> Plesen~,      140101213  130201730   30 000 .      150113213  150211213    .


,  ..



> /      130302830  130203730 10 000 .    ,        ,    ?


, ,          ,   ...    -  ,   ,    ,     ,    ,         ,            




> 30 000.?


,          
    ..    20000 +10000    30000 =

----------


## VLDMR

> ...          ,   ...    -  ,   ...
> 
> ,          
>     ..    20000 +10000    30000 =


    ,          , .. :
 140101213  130302730  30 000 
 130302830  130203730  50 000 

 ,   ,    30 000 .,   ?  30 000 .?  ,     50 000?    ,    ,    .
     50 000,  ,      - ?
    ,    ,          ( "")  1.303.02, 
      (     ,  ,      213 ,    )   1.302.03?

              ,  ,    ( .. ,      ) -    ,     . 

             (  )  . 
, ,        213,       ,     ,        , ,   ""   213. 

  ,     :

1.  140101213  130302730  30 000 
2.  130302830  130203730  50 000 
3.       40 000 , ..        40 000 .?
       ?

----------


## VLDMR

> 140101213  130*201*730   30 000 .


 130201 - , , ?    130302730?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


  :Smilie:   ,9  ...

----------

Plesen~ ,

----------

[QUOTE=Plesen~;52775761]     ,    ,         ,            


         ,    -   ???.    -    ,             ?    -         ,          - .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    -   ???.


,..      ...       ?  .?       ?

----------

???         . 
                 ,     ?

----------


## Plesen~

> .


   ?

----------

,  .
        .        .   212-         "               ,        ,               ".           .    -   ,   .   ?

----------


## 666

,       128?

----------


## Plesen~

> .


 ?

----------


## Plesen~

48  43    ,

----------

,      .       30000,00 ,  10000,00-     ,   20000,00   ,  10000,00     - . 
       255 : 
   2.  :                             ,    ; 
    ,   
  ,     -  ...

----------

???   - ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      .       30000,00 ,  10000,00-     ,   20000,00   ,  10000,00


,     ..

----------

,   ? -  ,   ,  ,   .      ,       .

  , ,  ""???

----------


## Plesen~

...



> ,   **   ..


         ...

----------

,    .

    ?        .           ?     ...

----------


## Plesen~

,  ...   .6  ,  ..  ,  ... -   ,    ,  ...
     ,            .

 :

  8 -   **      ...
  ,    ,  -  ...

----------


## Anton N.

*Plesen~*, , ,  .   :



> 8 -   **


   ,      .
    (  )   :



> * 8* "  , "     :
> -   ()   1 301 00 000 ***
> -    1 302 00 000 ***
> -    1 303 00 000 ***
> -    1 304 02 000 ***
> -    1 304 03 000 ***
> -   ()   1 206 00 000 ****
> -    1 207 00 000
> -    1 208 00 000,         ****
> -     1 210 03 000


     ***   ,  :



> ,            ,


   **** - ,    ,      ,   .

      300      200 ,         ? 
   ,      300    (   ?),   ,         ?       200 ...

 ,   ,             ,     ...
.

----------


## M{}T

"-",   "+",      :Wink:

----------


## Anton N.

> "-",   "+",


    ,       :
 1 302 04.
 - 5000,  4000
   1000
         ?

----------


## M{}T

-  4000
+  5000

----------


## Anton N.

..   1000 ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

...



> *Plesen~*, , ,  .   :


   ,     128




> **   (  )**  *:*


   ,     ,  ,     ()    ,   ,      .. 

        0503128,  ...

      .  .    .   ,         -   .
  0503128  0503138   ,         ,     ..  ,   ... 
  -     ,  ...

----------


## Plesen~

,        ,      ,   ...  ,   ,  "- "...      ,     ,       ...

----------


## Anton N.

> 0503128,  ...


  ,    ,    ...          ,    1-  ...     ,     ...



> .


  -   ,        ,     ,    ,    ... .

----------


## Anton N.

> ,        ,      ,   ...  ,   ,  "- "...      ,     ,       ...


 ... ...

----------


## Plesen~

...  ,      ...
    ,   ,  ,

----------


## Anton N.

> .    .


     ..   ?       . 127. 
        (   -     ) -       ,     ,  ,         ... 
  - "  ? ..." ()

----------


## Plesen~

> ... ...


,  , ,
  ...

----------


## Anton N.

> ...  ,      ...
>     ,   ,  ,


,

----------


## Plesen~

> ..   ?


            ,   ,           ,  ,. ,   , 
    ,  ,     -( .)         ... 
     , ,   ,       ...

----------


## Plesen~

, " ",    ""      ...

----------


## Anton N.

> ,  , ,
>   ...


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## .

0503128  0503138  2009    I  2010 .     ,     I  2010        ,  ,       .
       ,    ,             ,     .    ,  -            .

   0503128:
     ( 5  0503128).
    ( 6).
    ( 8).
    ( 10).
,   ,  ,      0503128       0503127.
 11 =   
 12 =   

,     ()    ,      .
  ()        (),      .
  ()       (),      .

  :
 (.5) >=  (.6) >=  (.8) >=  (.10)

 ,   11  12  0503128    .

      0503128  2009 .
             ,    ,   , ,       15       :
      0503127,  6 ()    5 (),    (, 8)     (.10).
     0503128    ,   ,           .
    0503128  2009    ,     0503128 ,   .    ,    12 (   )  ,   .12 =   .
  ,         ,   ,       .

   I  2010      :
 12  0503128 (  )    ,    ,      0503169.

    0503128,   12           0503169.
    λ            ,       ,     20800,          .

          8  0503128   :



> 8 -          ...


      .

    12  0503128    ,   8       :
   12 =   ,
      :
 = .12    .8 = .12  .10

       ,            ,            .

----------

> ,     ()    ,      .
>   ()        (),      .
>   ()       (),      .
> 
>   :
>  (.5) >=  (.6) >=  (.8) >=  (.10)
>  ,   11  12  0503128    .


          ..    2009

----------


## .

12 =   ,
      :
 = .12 *+*   .8 = .12 *+* .10

----------

68    " (  ) ",     8.     ( 40  )     1 206 00 000...

----------


## Anton N.

> 68    " (  ) ",     8.     ( 40  )     1 206 00 000...


        .138 ,              206  :Big Grin:

----------

,    .          .  ???

----------


## Anton N.

> ,    .          .  ???


  = ,       :Big Grin: 
  -     ,   -    ...

----------

128?   ,    .

----------


## tat9718204

.        .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=349387

----------

!

----------

0503128,   -    8 -        130200000    ? ..      .130300000        140101200

----------


## tat9718204

.

----------

,   11, 12  128     0.          169 ?

----------

.12     ?        .8=.10 .

----------


## _

11  12    0?

----------


## _

4  11 ,       12   9  12

----------


## Builder

. 
    128  127.
             128    .
  016 1002 *5210215* 009 251  
                         016 1002 *5210200* 009 251 ?

----------

